# Going to Utah



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey,

I have been lucky enough to have been granted the opportunity to leave the barren wasteland of the Northeast to go to Utah for a weekend of snowboarding. I'm having trouble finding a place to go. I have to stay near Salt Lake City and other than that there is no restriction. I was looking for advice on where to go. I'm going from Nov. 20-24. So it would have to be open by then. I was calling places and a lot seemed pissed that i was asking about snowboard instead of skiing. So it would help if they were board friendly.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I would do The Canyons in Park City, Snowbasin or Powder Mountain. These are all board friendly resorts.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I had a great time last year at Solitude. Hardly anyone was there also Brighton was a good time too.


----------



## azrider (Apr 10, 2009)

no mention of the bird???

Wow


snowbird is one of the best mountains I have ever ridden. Sooo much varied terrain and fresh snow
i lived in mammoth for a season and got 150+ days and while mammoth is fun snowbird blows it out of the water

as said brighton is fun as well


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

You can ride pretty much anywhere except Alta and Deer Valley.

Snow Basin/Powder Mountain are a good drive from Salt Lake. If you are looking at staying with resorts near Salt Lake I would say that *Snowbird is a must*. 

I would avoid Park City Resort. It is overpriced and sub-par. Canyons is nice and board friendly.

I am partial to Brighton because it was one of the few places that allowed snowboarding back when I started. It has great snow and also is open until 9pm. The crowds are not bad mid-week.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Pending on snow not much terrain will be open that early.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Pending on snow not much terrain will be open that early.



Watch your mouth!


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Pending on snow not much terrain will be open that early.


Snowbird is hoping to be open on the 15th. Snowbird is probably your best bet for good snow in November.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Haha I just want everyone else to feel my misery living in Tennessee


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

Brimstone said:


> You can ride pretty much anywhere except Alta and Deer Valley.
> 
> Snow Basin/Powder Mountain are a good drive from Salt Lake. If you are looking at staying with resorts near Salt Lake I would say that *Snowbird is a must*.
> 
> ...


I thought Park City had some good strickly park jumps and other things???(this coming from a nob dont quote me)


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

deerpark30 said:


> I thought Park City had some good strickly park jumps and other things???(this coming from a nob dont quote me)


Hmmmmm.......a is a nob a Noob or a Knob?


Do the dirty bird, its a great hill with a ton of options. Basin isn't bad, but, as stated, it is a bit of a haul. I've never heard anything good about Park City's ski conditions/terrain/prices. Only good thing is the town.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

nov 20 -24 Brighton is your only option .. snowbird is too steep for great conditions that early ...all the others dont see the amounts of snowfall that brighton gets and thats what counts early season .. solitude too low p.c. and the canyons are on the wrong side of the mtn ridge and baisin and pow mow are slow starters as well ... follow RideUtah - Utah's Snowboarding Site - Home for up to date totals .. when you get a few weeks away p.m. and ill be happy to give you any info on the current conditions


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> nov 20 -24 Brighton is your only option .. snowbird is too steep for great conditions that early ...all the others dont see the amounts of snowfall that brighton gets and thats what counts early season .. solitude too low p.c. and the canyons are on the wrong side of the mtn ridge and baisin and pow mow are slow starters as well ... follow RideUtah - Utah's Snowboarding Site - Home for up to date totals .. when you get a few weeks away p.m. and ill be happy to give you any info on the current conditions


Doh, I forgot about the early dates he was speaking of. Man, Gapers even screw-up the boards.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm probably going to be out there myself starting on Dec. 10. I've been out to Utah at the end of February and rode Snowbird, Solitude and Canyons. Snowbird was by far the best of the 3 though Solitude was nice because it was completely empty. Canyons was ok. 

In any case, do you guys think the conditions will be in better shape by early December? I haven't 100% commited to making the trip yet so I don't want to waste my time if the conditions aren't going to be worth while...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I went out last year and rode December 10th - 15th. I believe it pucked the whole time I was there. In the 8 hours I was at the bird got a little bit over a foot on our car which was at the bottom of the canyon. There was a girl killed in an in bounds slide the next day. Solitude wasnt all the wasnt all the way open but was still sick and powder everywhere. We had plenty of terrain when we were there last year but like I said it puked the day we got there and snowed every day and stopped the day we were leaving.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

That's actually what I'm hoping for... I'm guessing if it doesn't puke when we're there or just before it's gonna be almost a wasted trip. That said Riding any terrain in Utah is better than the shit I have here especially at that point the VT mountains will just be starting to get fully open


----------

